# buying a car in the north



## oscarbandit0 (15 Nov 2010)

We are looking at a car in the North in Crawfords Garage in Lisburn.

What would be the most cost effective way to pay - Will the bank charge us a commission if we write a Euro Cheque (assuming that they accept a Euro cheque).

We have  looked up the duty costs etc.  

Any advice on purchasing a car in the north would be appreciated - any hidden costs apart from the number plates.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jaykayphd (16 Nov 2010)

Big thread on boards with all you need to know.


----------



## Leo (16 Nov 2010)

Use your laser card.
Leo


----------



## RMCF (16 Nov 2010)

Remember that the rules are different re: new cars and 2nd hand cars.


----------



## oscarbandit0 (16 Nov 2010)

Leo you can't use laser  card as yo	u	 can only put €1500 on card in one transaction.     Rmfc - what do u mean that the rules are different for new and old cars. jackkayphd -thanks for that link.


----------



## ccraig (17 Nov 2010)

*Uk car import guide*

Fairly comprehensive guide here that should help out
[broken link removed]


----------



## oscarbandit0 (17 Nov 2010)

thanks a mill ccraig. There is great info on that site. (bit of insomnia as 8 mths pregnant!!)


----------



## ccraig (17 Nov 2010)

*Uk car import*

Wait till you have e baby  then you'll really know insomnia


----------



## oscarbandit0 (17 Nov 2010)

I know all about it  - have two boys already!!!


----------



## RMCF (17 Nov 2010)

oscarbandit0 said:


> Leo you can't use laser  card as yo    u     can only put €1500 on card in one transaction.     Rmfc - what do u mean that the rules are different for new and old cars. jackkayphd -thanks for that link.



I bought a pre-registered model recently. It was approx 4 months old.

I think the car must be over 6 months old *AND *have more than 6000km to be considered a 2nd hand car in RoI by Revenue.

If its less than this, it is considered NEW, and you have to pay VAT on it (I think). I know that when I bought mine I didn't pay VAT on the NI side, but paid it on the RoI side, which was slightly higher.


----------



## oscarbandit0 (17 Nov 2010)

RMCF said:


> I bought a pre-registered model recently. It was approx 4 months old.
> 
> I think the car must be over 6 months old *AND *have more than 6000km to be considered a 2nd hand car in RoI by Revenue.
> 
> If its less than this, it is considered NEW, and you have to pay VAT on it (I think). I know that when I bought mine I didn't pay VAT on the NI side, but paid it on the RoI side, which was slightly higher.




Thanks for that - we getting a 2006 6 seater opel sri diesel with extras (leaving it up to hubbie!!) so we should be ok.

Do you have to bring to NCT center that day or do you book in?

Thanks a mill for all the advice.


----------



## TheShark (17 Nov 2010)

You will have to book a VRT inspection at a NCT centre www.ncts.ie
This is a seperate inspection to the actual NCT test , although it may be possible to have the two inspections on the one booking , perhaps somebody else could clarify whather that is possible.
Most dealers on the Northern side of the border would arrange to have this done prior to collecting the car , so its something that you should ask.


----------



## Leo (17 Nov 2010)

oscarbandit0 said:


> Leo you can't use laser card as yo    u     can only put €1500 on card in one transaction.


 
The Laser scheme has no transaction limit, though providers can choose to implement one themselves. Even if they do, you can ask them to temporarily increase it. I know a number of people who have bough cars in the UK using laser as the payment method.


----------



## oscarbandit0 (17 Nov 2010)

Leo said:


> The Laser scheme has no transaction limit, though providers can choose to implement one themselves. Even if they do, you can ask them to temporarily increase it. I know a number of people who have bough cars in the UK using laser as the payment method.


Hi Leo - thanks for that I rang the bank and they said that they would not increase the limit but that the laser could be "put through" several times to reach the amount - but they couldn't gaurantee that the card would not get blocked.  Pretty annoying I thought!!!

Thanks a mill for your help.


```
You will have to book a VRT inspection at a NCT centre www.ncts.ie
This is a seperate inspection to the actual NCT test , although it may  be possible to have the two inspections on the one booking , perhaps  somebody else could clarify whather that is possible.
Most dealers on the Northern side of the border would arrange to have  this done prior to collecting the car , so its something that you should  ask.
```

Thanks for that theshark - I will check that out.


----------



## german (18 Nov 2010)

*paying for uk import*

What would be the most cost effective way to pay - Will the bank charge us a commission if we write a Euro Cheque (assuming that they accept a Euro cheque).

laser or cheque, you'' probably lose 2-300 euro in foreign exchange
call your bank and see how much euro your sterling will cost you to transfer, contact transfermate.com in dublin and see who is cheaper


----------



## Almost Broke (10 Mar 2011)

I totally recommend buying a car up north. The spec on second hand cars up north on average is much higher.  Apart from the VRT there is no extra cost, you can get a quote for the vrt on revenue.ie


----------



## oscarbandit0 (10 Mar 2011)

Hi almost broke. We ended up getting our car in the north and as you say we got a higher spec and it worked out cheaper.  Just to be aware that the VRT changes every month. There was a significant difference in VRT in Nov and Dec and then in Jan 11 it went back to Nov rate. Very strange.

Thanks to everyone for their advice.


----------



## Leo (11 Mar 2011)

oscarbandit0 said:


> Just to be aware that the VRT changes every month. There was a significant difference in VRT in Nov and Dec and then in Jan 11 it went back to Nov rate. Very strange.


 
It has been reported here in previous threads that Revenue adjust the VRT rates based on a number of factors, including the number of online searches for the VRT rate for that particular model.
Leo


----------



## Almost Broke (15 Mar 2011)

VRT changes that often? Thanks, that's so useful to know for my next purchase!


----------



## turtle77 (16 Mar 2011)

there was absolutely no changes to VRT on my search (same car, same spec) in Jan, Feb or March.
Also when I did put my car through last week, the calculator was spot on.

The bigger determinant to the cost may well be the exchange rate between euro & sterling.


----------



## amh (16 Mar 2011)

Bought a 08 ford focus in the north last year, 1.8 tdci. got great value from Lindsay cars ( main Ford dealership). Had chaecked the VRT calculation but when I had printed it out bought the car it had changed by about 200 euro. Was annoyed at the time but had got such a good deal on the car still had saved a fortune on the same car here. the car was the new model and spoke to several ford car dealers here who said that they couldn't get the same car anywhere for near the same money and wanted to buy it from me. I paid a small deposit on my lazer card and used a bank transfer to pay the balance. simple enough but did cost money. As with the previous poster check the currency exchange rates for the best time to buy.


----------

